# lyric at 154 days?



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

lyric our pygmy la mancha is at 154 days. Udder is gettgng tighter shes uncomfortable with a itchy belly ligs are going i think. I sure hate the wait.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oo any day/moment now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds really close.. :hug: ... how are her ligs and is she posty?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

ligs are fading not sure about posty she doesnt stand much. Female area is open looking


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok... it appears the breeding must not have "took" the day I saw her breed. Hmm now I wonder when shes due lol. She looks like she could go anyday now, but though she has a small udder [ had a small one last yr when she kidded] I think it still needs to fill a bit more, but its starting to look tighter. Shes sooo uncomfortable and seems itchy alot. But no final stage clues. We are having some serious storms the next few days, so well see. Cant wait to see her kid/s. last year she was pregnant went I got her she gave me a gorgeous brown doe, guess she was bred to a boer [not my choice of course since she was pregnant already] This year she was bred to a mini nubian.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah it seems like the date would be off a bit

was seh in with teh buck for an extended period of time?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> yah it seems like the date would be off a bit
> 
> was seh in with teh buck for an extended period of time?


Yeah she was with him for not quite a month, but I never saw her come back into heat after he bred her for a few days, and shes usually pretty loudly when shes in heat. Her udder is getting really tight I doubt she was bred her next heat. Im confused lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

chances are she had a 5 day heat after the breeding you saw -- so seh is close but not quite at the date you were thinking.

this would have been the case for a boarding doe here if I hadnt noticed behavior change yesterday - so I told the owner the second breeding date. The doe was very vocal teh first heat but wouldnt stand when I was around. But when I looked she looked to have been bred. But then a couple days later here she is standing next to the buck or letting the buck romance her etc. So again didnt see actual breeding but there was evidence.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> chances are she had a 5 day heat after the breeding you saw -- so seh is close but not quite at the date you were thinking.
> 
> this would have been the case for a boarding doe here if I hadnt noticed behavior change yesterday - so I told the owner the second breeding date. The doe was very vocal teh first heat but wouldnt stand when I was around. But when I looked she looked to have been bred. But then a couple days later here she is standing next to the buck or letting the buck romance her etc. So again didnt see actual breeding but there was evidence.


Ok Ive heard someone mention that but never had it happen that I knew of. So they come back into heat 5 days later? So how would i guess her due date? Because I saw her breed on the 10th of august, then several more times over the next few days.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen goats go back in to heat as quickly as 3 days after breeding or as late is 7 days -- but the average is 5 days.

if she was bred the 10th of august her due date would have been Jan 6th So its more likely that she was bred much later then that or she is WAY over due she would be on aprox day 164


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> I have seen goats go back in to heat as quickly as 3 days after breeding or as late is 7 days -- but the average is 5 days.
> 
> if she was bred the 10th of august her due date would have been Jan 6th So its more likely that she was bred much later then that or she is WAY over due she would be on aprox day 164


Yeah I just went back and figured out the due date. he was a first time breeder that in the past hadnt figured it out yet. I guess he just wasnt that ummm fertile yet lol. Just weird cause i wouldnt think shed go to the 27ths... but goats are crazy. So could she have come back into heat like 15 days later? I suspect by her udder she only has a few more days, but again who knows.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that would still make her overdue at 160 days today.

I am thinking there was a later breeding. More like 17-18 days after the original date you saw her bred (August 10th) which would make the breeding more like August 27 or 28th. Due date for that breeding would put her at January 23rd or 24th  :thumb:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> that would still make her overdue at 160 days today.
> 
> I am thinking there was a later breeding. More like 17-18 days after the original date you saw her bred (August 10th) which would make the breeding more like August 27 or 28th. Due date for that breeding would put her at January 23rd or 24th  :thumb:


Thanks for the info I appreciate it. Why cant those darn does go by the schedule. Im guessing my buck is a late maturer or something. His sire was too, he didnt become a breeding machine til 2 yrs old, hes almost 4 now. And the son is not quite 2, but was about a year and a half when he was in with this doe. Maybe the breeding didnt take. I have a few others that didnt by him I dont think either.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

even mature does with mature bucks sometimes don't take the first time  I wouldnt beat yourself - or him! - up about it. Hope everything goes well with her when she does kid!
LW


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nubiansrus1 said:


> lyric our pygmy la mancha is at 154 days. Udder is gettgng tighter shes uncomfortable with a itchy belly ligs are going i think. I sure hate the wait.


LOL Thanks

Dont worry he wont be for sale over it. His dad was a late maturer and is now a great producer.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I dont have access that I can post pics. But I can take them with my phone. Anyone got text and pics that they can accept a pic and post it for me if I can get a decent one on my phone?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

can you send it to my email? otherwise i cant do it for you because my phone doesnt accept pictures -- lame I know


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> can you send it to my email? otherwise i cant do it for you because my phone doesnt accept pictures -- lame I know


My son says my phone will send pics to email. I just dont know how. Send me your email and Ill give it a try. May not get to send em til tomorrow cause itll be dark soonish.

Thank you for offering/doing it for me  Im so curious when shes due.


----------

